# best place for hub centric rings?



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

Just ordered wheels today and need to get hub centric rings. the center bore on the new ones are 72.6 so i think i really need a set to fill the gap. any suggestions would really help. If anyone is interested in stock wheels in a month or so pm me i will go 2 or 4


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Discount Tire Direct - Pontiac GTO Forum


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

04torridm6 said:


> Just ordered wheels today and need to get hub centric rings. the center bore on the new ones are 72.6 so i think i really need a set to fill the gap. any suggestions would really help. If anyone is interested in stock wheels in a month or so pm me i will go 2 or 4


If you want the best...

2005-06 (LS2) - Billet Prototypes


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

thanks guys for the info


----------

